# during the spawn my male did not pick up any eggs!



## 808bettalover (Sep 9, 2013)

okay so in my spawn, my male did not pick up a single egg he just bred with my female like three times then he swam away! can someone please give me their opinion on why he did not pick up any eggs.
-mahalo 
(this means thank you in hawaiian)


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

When males spawn for the first time, they sometimes mess up and don't pick up 
their eggs. There's nothing wrong with your betta, he just may not be a good daddy in the first spawning attempt. 

You should wait another month and have them breed again.


----------



## 808bettalover (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks friend


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

808bettalover said:


> thanks friend


Nu problemo :-D


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, and here's the pixel bettas I made of stella and ali'i


----------

